# How old is my colt?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I got as new Colt a LE6920 AR m4 16" One side of the of the well says "Colts law carbine" And the other says "S.N.D. Mexico DF"
I went to colts web sight and put in the serial number but it comes back "no listing" How can I date my rifle? 
It's not really important but I sure would like to know. The box looks aged and the plastics seem to be fading in spots to a sort
of gray, Also it came with a carry handle. Didn't colt quit putting handles on the m4s a few years ago? 

This is the gun I'm going to put a scope on for 100 yard target shooting.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

IMHO, that's not a "Target Gun". It's made to spray and pray.
I have a 6920 and 2 - 6921's. They are plenty accurate at 100 yards, but not for competition IMO.

You could do worse for a target gun though


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

#1Sign onto the Colt forum, they really know their apples over there.
#2 your correct sighting should be at 50 yards, NOT 100 Yards.
see below chart:








due to "climb note your 50 yd is also 200 yards.
Also the 100 and 150 yards is a matter of1-2" difference which you can compensate by aiming a bit lower.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it must be important if you posted it here.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I just found a video on the "Mexico" ARs there not that old at all 2016. they are from a canceled order. 
Yea,, They were built for the Mexican government.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's the link you should try:
Colt Forum


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

LE only meant LE only during the Bray time it means nothing now. All of my Colts 6920's say LE. Try the number again it should come up


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Remember a round fire from the weapon Never raises above the line of sight as drawn from the barrel. Never. The round is fired at a upward trajectory when it is fired. The round drops from that trajectory.
how it works.









Better picture.


----------

